

Remote ZFS Mirrors the Hard Way - anotherhue
https://github.com/hughobrien/zfs-remote-mirror

======
anotherhue
I wrote this up after I bought a new 2TiB HDD, stored all my data on it, and
then nearly lost it all from physical damage. Remote mirrors are the only way
to keep your data safe, and this should let ZFS newbies enjoy the benefits.
Please let me know if there's any errors or missing information, etc. Thanks.

